# Importing A Car from Dubai



## VancouverHi (Sep 30, 2012)

I was wondering if there was a way to ship a car to Canada. I wanted to help my uncle send over his 2008 BMW M3 to Vancouver from Dubai. But its not possible because of the 15+ year old car rule. So I was wondering if its possible to ship it to the US, then sending it over the border. Does anyone know if this is possible.

Thanks in Advance, Lisa


----------



## pfilby (Apr 16, 2009)

I really don't think so. I wanted to send my New Fiat 500 over, but no matter what hoops we jumped through, it was a no no. We eventually brought a Citroen 2CV with us, over 15 years old, as she will be fun in the summer, and have had no problems with that at all, registration and safety checks all done simply.


----------

